# Harvard University Paving the way for self-driving cars



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Harvard Law School Professor Susan Crawford recently taught a course that included an introduction to the issues surrounding driverless vehicles.







​*From craziness to preparing for a coming reality*
Like many people, when Harvard lecturer in public Mark Fagan first heard the buzz around autonomous vehicles, he wrote it off as wishful thinking. That line of thinking, however, didn't last long. "I just became convinced from talking to people that it wasn't crazy, and it was really going to happen, and we ought to be ahead of it," Fagan said.

The day will come, if it hasn't already, when you'll be riding down the road, glance to the side, and see a car motoring along with no driver. Autonomous vehicles are on the way, and two Harvard initiatives are helping to prepare Boston, and beyond, for their smooth arrival.​https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/st...ps-prepare-policy-road-for-self-driving-cars/

A few years ago, when tech companies like Uber and Airbnb spread across the nation and beyond, they introduced rapid and irreversible changes in how people travel. As the firms' simple apps rocketed their platforms to popularity, the local policymakers responsible for ensuring that corporations contribute to the public good were left far behind, playing catch-up.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The issue with driver-less vehicles is pedestrians dying and people in the car dying.

We're glad that driver-less vehicles always have a human in them because if they didn't, then many people would be dying.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Good to know a law professor is in charge of the driverless studies department.
She can teach Harvard law students how to make a killing off the lawsuits when the bodies start piling up.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The issue with driver-less vehicles is pedestrians dying and people in the car dying.
> 
> We're glad that driver-less vehicles always have a human in them because if they didn't, then many people would be dying.


Swing and a miss Tomato.

Human drivers are slaughtering 102 souls per day

National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) data shows *37,461* people were killed in *34,436* motor vehicle crashes, an average of *102* per day.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Harvard, at one time it was a real college.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Harvard, at one time it was a real college.


.........Said the uber driver


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Swing and a miss Tomato.
> 
> Human drivers are slaughtering 102 souls per day
> 
> National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) data shows *37,461* people were killed in *34,436* motor vehicle crashes, an average of *102* per day.


Mandate breathalyzers in every car and driver assist technology in every car and deaths go away.

Take the human out of the car and deaths go straight up.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Mandate breathalyzers in every car and driver assist technology in every car and deaths go away.
> 
> Take the human out of the car and deaths go straight up.


.......great plan tomato !
ur CV, qualifications & credentials speak for themselves


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

I think an uber driver is very qualified To comment on subjects & issues experienced in entry level ground transportation 

exempli gratia: 

Locations of & Access to bathrooms 
Snapple bottle vrs gatorade plastic for urination 
best 7-11 in area
Cheapest lunches & gas
Stain & vomit removal 
Oil change theories 
Window tinting
Quality car vacuum cleaners


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> I think an uber driver is very qualified To comment on subjects & issues experienced in entry level ground transportation
> 
> exempli gratia:
> 
> ...


You sir or mame have earned your PhD, now go pick up passengers


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> You sir or mame have earned your PhD, now go pick up passengers


Egg zack Lee.

I post studies, articles and stats
I don't comment on their validity
Because
I'm
Not
Qualified.

I'm your go to for decent bathroom locations


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Egg zack Lee.
> 
> I post studies, articles and stats
> I don't comment on their validity
> ...


The closet bush I can find works for me


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> The closet bush I can find works for me


"Closet" is actually: Closest

I be learnin' dat from a Harvard passenger


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> "Closet" is actually: Closest
> 
> I be learnin' dat from a Harvard passenger


You really are my hero, only a well educated Uber grad would make that correction


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Tomato on Tomato crime??!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tomato has atleast 4 accounts talking in this thread, do the mods not see ip addresses at all ?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> tomato has atleast 4 accounts talking in this thread, do the mods not see ip addresses at all ?


Nice attempt Tomato, you're not fooling anyone uberdriverfornow goneubering etc etc


----------

